# Lump in armpit



## zipperump-a-zoomum (Jan 9, 2002)

I have a teeny tiny lump in my armpit, on the front side. It's about the size of a shriveled pea. Is this a lymph node, or should i get it checked? Anyone have any experience with this? I am a bit freaked out, but we just switched ins. and I don't have a new doc yet.
thanks!
Kaly


----------



## insomniamama (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm just now searching the boards with the exact same concern. I have an appointment scheduled today. I've had one since August when my second child was born, and it has shrunken down and increased in size several times. I'm sure it's either related to or indeed a lymph node, but I'm freaking out again now that my mom knows about it.

WHat happened with your case?
Hugs!


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

Get a new doc, and have it checked. It is probably nothing, but if it is something, it needs to be discovered and treated before it gets worse. I hope I'm not alarming you, I don't mean to do that. I have had a few lumps and bumps myself in the armpit/breast area and they turned out to be benign, but one of them did need to be removed. Waiting is a bad idea.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

If it were me, I'd get it checked out. Breast tissue can extend as far as the armpit.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

For sure get it checked out, but don't worry too much. DH had a lump in his armpit that he was freaked about. Turned out that his deoderant was clogging his ducts and causing the lump. Once he switched brands it went away.


----------



## Jessviola (Jun 17, 2003)

I used to get little lumps in my armpits periodically. They'd always go away on their own. I noticed that I stopped getting them when I stopped using commercial deodorant/antiperspirant. For the past year or so I've been using just baking soda or a crystal and haven't had any lumps.


----------



## zipperump-a-zoomum (Jan 9, 2002)

Insomniamama-
I did get it checked out- just a tiny cyst- she said it would prob. go away on its own and it has. Pshew...
Good luck with your appointment!
Kaly


----------



## mom2A (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

I have had lumps in my armpits just this year in fact and at first I was concerned. But after about 3 weeks or maybe 4 can't remember they finally went away.

I have read somewhere that when there is swelling lumps in the armpits this could be the lymphe nodes and they usually swell when there is some type of infection residing in the body. I can't remember the source of that info though sorry.

mom2A


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I have found little lumps in my armpits before, promptly freaked out and started picking out my headstone. I was convinced i had some sort of Lymphoma.

It winded up being there from using an old razor....just a few weeks, so now i throw them out every Saturday.

I was put on Keflex and it went away....now i wait and see and the last time it happened i didn't need any antibiotics.


----------



## insomniamama (Jun 30, 2004)

You are absolutely right: lymph nodes normally swell and shrink in response to infection.

Mine swelled to the size of a quarter the very day I gave birth. It was an unmedicated, unintervened delivery, but it was in a hospital so I imagined at the time that I was fighting an infection without presenting a fever (since infectious agents always reside in hospitals). It's hard to tell whether your body is just exhaisted from birth or actually infectious after delivery, you know, so nobody was too concerned. Especially when it decreased within a week to the size of a dime.

It has been 6 months, though, and since then it has shrunk it's the size of a pea. I was examined yesterday and the internist scheduled me for bloodwork and a sonogram with possible biopsy on Friday.

The internist was very reassuring, though, despite her concern that it get checked out promptly. She let me palpate a nodule of hers, on her neck, which had caused her to worry 3 years ago. She opted not to have it biopsied at the time because of the complexity of the neck region where it is located, but reminded me that if it were lymphoma she would already be dead.

I guess that lymph nodes are possibly just as liable as, say, the lungs, to becoming fibrous when scarred by infection. I haven't read whether this is true, but I believe that's the type of tissue these cystsic nodules might be comprised of. Does anyone know? I'm not a medical professional.

At any rate, I've been so relieved to read these posts. I mean, it's unfortunate that so many of you have had the same scare, but I'm so thankful that you've felt comfortable enough to discuss such a personal concern. So I guess I should say, thanks


----------



## insomniamama (Jun 30, 2004)

It turned out to be a Galactocele--nothing but milk, way outta place! Didn't even have to send it to pathology. I thought I'd offer this result since someone new might search this topic later









whew!


----------



## mom2A (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks insomniamama for your update. I'm glad everything was fine with you







, and your doctors visit.

What a strange place for your breastmilk to go heh? Who would have even thought of that?

Thanks again,
mom2A


----------



## kellybelly (Jul 17, 2004)

Hi mamas, just thought I'd de-lurk and share my story which can offer another explanation for some lymph node swelling. I had general aches and pains as if I were getting the flu, and a bump in my armpit and near my inner elbow. I thought I was sore from a recent move, and let it go. The bumps got bigger, and the pain in my arm and shoulder was getting worse. When I got to the doctor, she diagnosed it as Cat Scratch Disease which would have never crossed my mind even though I did have a kitten. It easily went away with antibiotics.

I had always heard that song cat scratch fever, but never knew it was a real thing! And my husband had been scratched and never got CSD. Apparently, its not very common. Just thought I'd post here incase someone in the future does a search and maybe this can be helpful.

Insomniamama, I'm glad everything turned out fine for you!


----------



## insomniamama (Jun 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2A*
What a strange place for your breastmilk to go heh? Who would have even thought of that?


Believe it or not, I think the doctor also said it can be found anywhere from the armpit all the way down to the groin area, too! Weirdness!


----------



## mom2A (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *insomniamama*
Believe it or not, I think the doctor also said it can be found anywhere from the armpit all the way down to the groin area, too! Weirdness!

Weirdness INDEED!

mom2A


----------



## emma_goldman (May 18, 2005)

I'm reviving this thread because I don't know what kind of health care provider to see for a lump in my armpit. It makes me nervous because I can tell it is wrapped around a blood vessel. It's getting bigger. All I have is an OB that I don't like/don't want to return to. I've been meaning to get an OD family practitioner. Would this work? Or a naturopath or something?


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

I didn't read the rest of the replies and someone may have already made this suggestion, but you should really change from antiperspirant to natural deodorants, maybe the simple salt-stone.

Antiperspirants contain harmful chemicals that clog the pores. That's why most Europeans won't use antiperspirants.

Of course I have no clue what you use and this may be totally redundant. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Crisstiana (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emma_goldman* 
I'm reviving this thread because I don't know what kind of health care provider to see for a lump in my armpit. It makes me nervous because I can tell it is wrapped around a blood vessel. It's getting bigger. All I have is an OB that I don't like/don't want to return to. I've been meaning to get an OD family practitioner. Would this work? Or a naturopath or something?

Hi, Emma:

As you probably know, it is normal to have both breast tissue and lymph nodes in your armpit. So it would be important to see someone who is a pro at breast exams to get a reliable first look. With breast exams, experience (i.e., doing them every day) makes a huge difference in the reliability of the exam. I would look for an OB/Gyn you like or find a primary care doc who specializes in women's health.

I hope you find someone you like and trust.


----------



## emma_goldman (May 18, 2005)

Okay, so my OB/Gyn thinks that it is an arterial varicosity or something... It is right on the surface, so shouldn't I be able to get an ultrasound done?


----------



## emma_goldman (May 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
I didn't read the rest of the replies and someone may have already made this suggestion, but you should really change from antiperspirant to natural deodorants, maybe the simple salt-stone.

Antiperspirants contain harmful chemicals that clog the pores. That's why most Europeans won't use antiperspirants.

Of course I have no clue what you use and this may be totally redundant. Just a suggestion.

Thanks. I've not researched this before now, and am making the switch.


----------

